# New Luxor governor



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Morsi appointed 17 new governors yesterday, among them new governor of Luxor, who belongs to the Gamaa al Islamiya group. As many of you will remember, that is the terrorist group who carried out the terrorist attack in Luxor back in 1997. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/17/world/middleeast/new-governor-shock-to-some-inside-egypt.html?_r=0


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Our family in Luxor was calling us today about it. Finally my husband said to me he had to ignore the calls or he'd never get anything he needed to do done. They are making a joke of it saying why did the President appoint this ultra-conservative Islamist the new governor to a city that depends on tourism. It makes no sense, but what can they do about it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Luxor protests keep governorship up in air

This article says that the Prime Minister is recommending transferring the appointed governor of Luxor to be the governor of nearby Qena instead.

Gulp! Guess I won't be visiting the extended family next year or anytime soon. My husband says not to worry. The people in Luxor are far more easy going than the people in Qena. Meaning that they won't accept the appointed governor either and if they thought he had a hard time in Luxor with protests just wait. That it will be a matter of pride for the people of Qena. They will refuse him saying, "How can we accept him when he was rejected else where?"

I guess we'll see. :S


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Qena prison officers are waiting for him... I don't suppose he will fancy that post?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

A collective sigh of relief. Governor of Egypt's Luxor resigns


----------

